# What seems to be the problem?



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Hopefully the pic shows up, first time trying to post. 

I think I found the reason your electric water heater isn't giving you hot water.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

likely dry fired.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Elementary my dear Watson!


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Pretty sure I can narrow it down to three possible suspects. Oddly enough, they are paying for new elements.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It wasn't like that till you pulled it out of the tank


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

The broken element was being held together by the wire inside, and did not want to come out nicely. I did not want to think about a scenario where half the element was laying in the bottom of the tank. 

Thing that surprised me a bit, was that it was the only one showing any continuity at all, despite being in much worse looking shape.

Funny thing was, when I told the builder what had happened, he was very quick to suggest that someone must have turned it on accidentally, while trying to fire the electric heaters that had been in the basement. I suspect he probably even knows who. :whistling2:


----------



## High-plumbing (Jan 8, 2012)

Always check continuity to the tank. If the element falls and is touching the tank it will still have continuity


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I change my elements out with the heater full, I plan on them sliding them in and out nicely, man that would have been a ****ty surprise!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I change my elements out with the heater full, I plan on them sliding them in and out nicely, man that would have been a ****ty surprise!


Been there, done that. LOL


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I change them out full, just have a wet vac there and running.


----------

